# I can't do this much longer



## Clishenat13 (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't really like to complain I usually keep things to myself so I don't burden others but it's gotten to a point where I cannot take it any longer, I live the life of a normal junior in high school but after my appendix burst and had surgery I've had extreme diahrea and stomach cranping at seemingly the worst times, winter is especially difficult because I worry about getting stuck and not having a bathroom available so whenever my parents try to get me to go somewhere the first question I ask is whether or not it has a bathroom if not I'm staying home within reach of a bathroom just in casevery. When I get a stomach attack I will visit the bathroom SEVERAL times within a short period of time it has affected me so much that I am constantly stressed out and depressed athe how much of my life it has taken up. I'm only sixteen people my age shouldn't have these issues to worry about and I can't turn to anyone because my parents have the notion I will get over it eventually but from wha f I've heard I'm stuck with it for life. The amount of bathroom trips for diahrea I make in a day is comparable to the amount a normal person would in a week I have no idea what to do.


----------



## nicola19cola (May 20, 2016)

I have very similar issues as you and i found out stress and anxiety can make it a hell of alot worst i use to panic when i had to leave the house as i was worried my stomach will start and i would need the bathroom and would i be able to find one and will i be stuck on it as i wont be able to stop going and because i was thinking like this my anxiety got worst and my stomach started before i even left the house i found that couniciling can help with that but if thats not what you wanna do you may wanna try some herble tea called Chamomile it help relax you and helps with anxiety also meditation can help all these stuff wont completely stop what your going through just makes it less worst and easy to deal with i hope this helps


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Clishenat13: What has the Dr. diagnosed you with. Have you been to a gastroenterologist? I hope you have. Your parents really need to see that you get the care you need for your condition. Let me know what you find out my dear. I am a grandmother so I am concerned for you. I have had lots of stomach issues in the past and have gotten mine pretty much cleared up,. I care.


----------



## Soccerlifter (Mar 23, 2017)

It is so crazy how IBS-C and IBS-D both affect people the same. I guess it is one of those "grass is always greener on the other side" things for me because I sometimes dream of having diarrhea so I can go and be done with it. Being constipated sucks but so does going constantly. Both create a scenario where you can be afraid to do things, etc.

Have you tried eating things that constipate people or drinking certain types of drinks, etc.? I know when I was lifting weights, whey protein would bind me up. Certain foods as well.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I have had to sit out of activities because of the no bathroom issue. My husband wants us to go hiking, as a family, and I just can not do it. (He is supportive but I wish I could hike.)

Be sure to talk to your doctor. My doctor said it was ok for me to occasionally take Imodium before an activity where I may not have quick bathroom access. It is not ideal but has helped in a few situations. But you should talk to a doctor about it.

Also, there are several diets you could try to see if they help your symptoms. Low FODMAP is a big one. SCD (specific carbohydrate diet) is another. I tried the FODMAP diet a few years ago. It helped my symptoms for awhile but did not get rid of them and eventually it stopped helping. I was then treated for Candida overgrowth by a naturopath. That helped me about 60-70%. Now I am using the SCD and that seems to be helping as well.

hopefully you have support from your parents. Ask for help. See your doctor and naturopath and keep pursuing help.


----------



## sankel09 (Mar 27, 2017)

I am 57 years old and have been suffering with IBS since I was 16. There have been very bad times and some not as bad. I get depressed about it too. I have gone from anxiety to not even being able to leave the house. Then I was put on anti-depressants because of panic attacks, which I believe were caused by the IBS. The anti-depressant helped IBS-D, but now I have IBS-C. It is very frustrating.


----------

